# nutritional yeast



## Suburbanfarmer (Feb 27, 2013)

Does anyone give their goats nutritional yeast? I saw on the FiasCo Farms site that they order one through their feed store. I was wondering if it is the same thing as the stuff I get for myself at the health food store. 

Any ideas?
-K


----------



## nmred (Mar 7, 2013)

I do give Diamond V yeast to my goats--for the same reason (Fiasco Farm).  It does look somewhat like what you get at the health food store, but I really have no idea if it is.  It is much cheaper, however.  They do like it, but I'm not sure I really saw a difference in their coats or overall health.  I may not buy more when this bag is gone.  But...the bag has lasted for two years and I still have about 1/4 left, so it is cost effective overall.  I have three goats.


----------

